# Game 3: Magic @ Heat (10/29/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, October 29, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is going to be ****ing awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Magic are looking great tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big game. Gonna be very tough. We play the Magic well, but their shooters scare me.

And of course Dwight


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont want to start makin excuses, but feel lucky y'all get us on a back-to-back on the road. :nonono: Dont know why they didn't just sched the Wizards game on Wed... Probably wanted to showcase Wall for TV or somethin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blu said:


> I dont want to start makin excuses, but feel lucky y'all get us on a back-to-back on the road. :nonono: Dont know why they didn't just sched the Wizards game on Wed... Probably wanted to showcase Wall for TV or somethin.


Well this will be Miami's 3rd game in 4 nights so :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] excuses. This is our first home game ever with this team. No Miller. No Chalmers. No continuity. As stated, third game in four nights. GTFOH.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Magic are terrifying. Regardless, I am so insanely excited for the home opener.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Didnt do as hot as I wanted on my exam so looking forward to this game..Plus i gotta work Sat and sunday 11-11p!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Yeah, the suspense is killer. It was so hard for me study yesterday with the Magic Season opener looming. Ended up barely gettin a 71 on mines. Have another accounting test monday which will be tough, but @ least i got all weekend to study(assumin i dont procrastinate).


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh shush... I bombed TWO tests this week! Beat that!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am hoping for a pummeling


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

So excited!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah i saw something on the news and they were saying that test scores in Miami this week were way below the national average and they were blaming LeBron and said if he really cared about the boys and girls of America, he would have chosen to retire so he didn't distract any kids from school, who choose to watch the opening week games rather than study.. (btw Jason Williams will be out tonight).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah i saw something on the news and they were saying that test scores in Miami this week were way below the national average and they were blaming LeBron and said if he really cared about the boys and girls of America, he would have chosen to retire so he didn't distract any kids from school, who choose to watch the opening week games rather than study.. (btw Jason Williams will be out tonight).


Please tell me you saw that on the onion? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 3 inactives for Heat will be Pittman, Miller and Howard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The 3 inactives for Heat will be Pittman, Miller and Howard.


Will we finally see Mario? Arroyo has got to go.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about! Pre-game show on ESPN just referred to Joel Anthony as a defensive force.

If you haven't been pleased with his play so far you're crazy. Once LeBron, DW, and the Boshinator get going on offense, Joel will get big minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not if UD has anything to say about it.

Anyone got a working link?

EDIT: Got one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at ESPN showing the national anthem on TV. They're really treating this like an NBA finals...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Riley getting the saxophone player from Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band to play the opening game anthem.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gotta hand it to Riles, that was as good a rendition as I've ever heard at a sporting event.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Clarence is a huge Heat fan


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heat coming out to Phil Collins. This is LeBron's pregame mood music. Nice touch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at these intros.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was awesome, all business


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

ESPN already making this feel like a playoff game lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They should have used Ledger's Joker's "Here we go," seeing as we're the villains now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was clearly goaltending. What a joke. Not. Even. Close.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jor-El! Nice board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wince looks scared :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits another long J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on. He was clearly moving.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Step your game up refs. Missed a goaltending earlier and that was a block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice move by wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our defense is destroying them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep attacking. Get them all in foul trouble


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start, Bosh needs to start hitting some of these shots though.

He's rebounding well.

What's with Dwight settling for jumpshots!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Good start, Bosh needs to start hitting some of these shots though.
> 
> He's rebounding well.
> 
> What's with Dwight settling for jumpshots!?


Superman's father defends him well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I dont know but i'll allow him to continue taking them


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That national anthem rendition gave me chills and im not even American :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement for the Bosh J


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Z can't guard Howard. They sat Jor-El too soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Z can't guard Howard. They sat Jor-El too soon.


He got 2 fouls. They had to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was nowhere near Bass. Where was the foul? Cause he missed the wide open layup?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Orlando hasn't gotten an easy shot yet. All their shots have been difficult.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They've gotten a bunch of undeserved free throws. The other night on Boston's home court we didn't get half the respect they're getting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z now with 2 fouls. Do we see Jamaal now?

Yup, here he comes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad end to the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-24 

Jamaal just drew a T on Dwight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I got all this cuz I'm faaaaast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This Bosh + Haslem duo sucks. Terrible defensively.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not hitting shots agh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow at this lineup. No Wade or Lebron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem turns down a wide open shot. *sigh*

Whether you believe in +/- or not, Haslem is -9.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now at 37% shooting. 

Get Wade in there. Lebron and Bosh are being too passive offensively. House and Arroyo are missing J's. We should be drawing fouls and getting into the paint, not being a jump shooting team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensively, UD has been pretty bad to start the season.

wade back in. I have no idea what Spo was trying to prove with that lineup.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why aren't one of Wade/Lebron always in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, Arroyo's gotta hit that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jesus, Arroyo turns down a wide open three to step in and miss a wide open shot at the top of the key.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

Wow, he had VC all over him to.

Damn, VC got smothered there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Vince! did he get shot!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats the shot Carlos has got to make. Good to see him hit it there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and James are painful free throw shooters.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh's pick and roll defense is not where it needs to be. That is very obvious two and a half games in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense has been good, just can't stop Dwight. 

Lebron needs to find himself here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow...that's a foul?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pietrus missed a layup so it's a foul. This is a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no foul there at all.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They've shot 21 free throws in two quarters and they're a jumpshooting team and we're playing good defense.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great game so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JVG was right. Foul there but should have been before the and1.

Keep giving Dwight that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Very interesting that we've mostly played Dwight straight up considering we are known for packing multiple guys into the paint and living with the other team shooting threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD! JJ was WIDE open


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-45 Miami at the half

Great D so far.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They only made 14 FG's. Excellent defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> They only made 14 FG's. Excellent defense.


And holding them to only 8 3pt attempts which is great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Consider that this is with Lebron having scored, what, 6 points?

Didnt realise Wade had 4 To's that half. gotta cut them down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z has played well also. JJ also with the nice block on Vince and the 2 threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Consider that this is with Lebron having scored, what, 6 points?
> 
> Didnt realise Wade had 4 To's that half. gotta cut them down.


2 of those turnovers on offensive fouls that couldve gone either way.

Only 2 rebounds for Dwight. That's really low for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Rondo has 22 assists tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice setup by Lebron to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!

20pth lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14-0 baby!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron and Bosh are just sick on defense, especially Bron dude was born to play the roamer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Howard only has 2 rebounds?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwight with his 5th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 2 UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This D is awesome :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If this was a closer game, i'd break something over that T.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, that T rule is really really absurd. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19pt game right now and the big 3 are on the bench.

Hope the bench can hold this lead...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hate this lineup. Bad choice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flashbacks of last years lineup with Wade, UD, Joel and JJ in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic down to 31% for the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Flashbacks of last years lineup with Wade, UD, Joel and JJ in the game


But according to ESPN we have a completely new team!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-55 Miami after 3

The D in this quarter was INSANE.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That quarter was so awesome


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones is seriously unbelievable with a hand in his face


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

Wow, what a rainbow shot that was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> James Jones is seriously unbelievable with a hand in his face


Seriously, the guy is a better contested shooter than open one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House has been god awful offensively tonight, but his energy atleast is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> House has been god awful offensively tonight, but his energy atleast is good.


Yeah, but I trust he'll make those shots in the future.

his D tonight has been great. As has everyone else's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the bench...Lebron and Bosh back in.

Awesome


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bye Bye D12


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade to the bench...Lebron and Bosh back in.
> 
> Awesome


This is the sick part, Lebron and Wade alone can lead teams to the playoffs. Now you have them subbing in for each other along with Chris Bosh. 48 minutes of hell for the other team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario Chalmers makes an appearance!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333

He finally hits his 1st shot

Mark Jackson just revealed what that closed hand, hand signal means. No more talking, let your play do the talking.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Eddie House!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333

Dont take much for him to get going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win! 96-70

Sick, sick, SICK D


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh gets his double double. Poor shooting night but fantastic defense, I am really happy with his game tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game should shut some people up now. But it should also drive the hype machine up as well.

We shoot only 40%, yet win by 26. Says it all about our D.

Hollinger had some stats on our D throughout the 1st 2 games. About our defensive efficiency being something like 92.7 through the 1st two games and how that would no doubt lead the league if that was a stat they kept. Well that efficiency just went up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great win. Way to send a message.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not even lying when I say that I'm glad we lost that first game. You learn so much more in a loss and to lose the first game is the best way to possibly fuel these guys. They said Wade watched the tape twice after that loss.

If we had won I would equate it to that World Championship team from a while back where they never lost early and then they got beat by Greece.

Plus you're always going to remember the first game of the season and that will be a reminder of how close you are to defeat. You're less likely to remember some random loss later in the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoRel was GREAT tonight. Even in that 1st half when Dwight was hitting that bank shot, he still did really well. 

:clap: for JoRel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade POTG (obviously)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, no doubt about it tonight. D-Wade was POTG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed on that one. DWade was moneeeeeeeeeeeeey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was everywhere on D and had a nice all around game, but Wade was looking like Darrell Armstrong out there. Just going 100mph on every play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we see Bosh and Lebron start to settle offensively in the next few games.

Lebron did not take a single shot attempt at the rim tonight, every one was a jumper. He's one of the best slashers in the game. Bosh looks a little lost, but defensively both guys are playing great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More sick defensive stats in this game: Orlando had 5 assists for the entire game.

just noticed this now. Lebron's mouthpiece had fangs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great defensive stat



> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> In wins over Philly & Orlando, Heat held opposition's starters to average of 33.5 combined points. Think about that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I noticed that assist stat. Thats insane.

:laugh: at the fangs. These guys are such showboats 

Our defense has been so impressive these few games. Loving the resurrection of James Jones now too. Gets to do what he does, and that's hit threes. The rainbow was absurd!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HB said:


> I am hoping for a pummeling


You got your wish :kitty2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We got the Nets next right?

Sorry HB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, at Nets on Sunday at 1pm.

Why the Nets scheduled this game of all games at the same time as most NFL teams play, I have no freaking clue. Just idiotic.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Z had a nice game too. He did his part, hit his jumpers.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Hopefully we see Bosh and Lebron start to settle offensively in the next few games.
> 
> Lebron did not take a single shot attempt at the rim tonight, every one was a jumper. He's one of the best slashers in the game. Bosh looks a little lost, but defensively both guys are playing great.


I know what you mean. But this is kind of what you can expect. Lebron will be the facilitator, Wade the scorer, and Bosh will need to get his points off energy plays.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I won't lie, Bosh is confusing me. He tore people apart at Toronto. In the first few games he's had guy like Shaq, Spencer Haws, and Brandon Bass one on one to the basket faced up and he shoots a J each time. Why not drive it and dunk it? Hopefully someone can explain that to me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I won't lie, Bosh is confusing me. He tore people apart at Toronto. In the first few games he's had guy like Shaq, Spencer Haws, and Brandon Bass one on one to the basket faced up and he shoots a J each time. Why not drive it and dunk it? Hopefully someone can explain that to me.


Bosh had never played an important game in his life before that Boston game, so there was no way of knowing how good he really is. The Orlando game was probably the second biggest game he had ever played.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh was killing it in the preseason with just Lebron out there. He's going to have to adjust the most with Wade back in there now. A lot of the hesitating and bad decisions is probably due to just being uncomfortable and not really knowing what to do at what time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Like I said Bosh doesn't really have a set offense in a way. We try to get him going in the beginning as you seen but bc we have wade and lebron we don't have a chance to get him in a rhythm. So he's really going to have to get his buckets off energy plays. Also, he's def not as good as LeBron and Wade, that was known, so in sallary sense, he's overrated


----------

